# Gastrotomy Repair



## hpatzke (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a report where the provider removed the PEG tube and replaced the PEG tube through the same tract into a new location. The report reads as follows:

I removed all attachments from the percutaneous endoscopic gastrostomy tube and I release the percutaneous endoscopi gastrostomy tube. I noticed the PEG tube was going through and through the transverse colon in the mid part of the colon. At this point I removed the PEG tube from the transverse colon and washed the PEG tube with saline solution then I closed the anterior part of the transverse colon. Then I flipped the colon, identified the posterior hole and released the fat around the colon with sharp and electrocautery dissection. Once I was able to completely free up the colon I used 3-0 silk to close the colotomy in interrupted fashion. Once I completed that I visualized the gastrotomy site where the PEG was going to be in. The PEG tube was attached to the stomach to the abdominal wall through the previous hole. 


This was done as an open procedure.


If anyone has any ideas, i would appreciate it.


----------

